# Woods for mounting orchids



## goldenrose (Mar 27, 2013)

Anyone used redwood for mounting orchids? I have a dawn redwood that did not survive last summer's drought and was wondering could I/should I? Most hardwoods are desirable but I can't say that I've heard of redwoods being used. I have birch & cedar which should be fine, my neighbor has an apple tree that could use pruning.


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 27, 2013)

I have no idea about the Dawn Redwood. I have used locust without any problem and also Bittersweet vine and Lilac.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm using untreated cedar shakes.


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 27, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> I'm using untreated cedar shakes.


 I have seen that used but I personally like a more natural look.


----------



## gonewild (Mar 27, 2013)

Keep in mind that Dawn redwood is not a Redwood so it won't compare to redwood. And yes I have used true redwood as mounts.


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 27, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> I'm using untreated cedar shakes.


I'm using them as well but some orchids are referred to as twig epiphytes so something they can wrap their roots around seem to make them happier.

 My husband just informed me that it is a larch....
hey I know my trees! 


I thought I recalled something about a dawn redwood not being a true redwood.


----------



## keithrs (Mar 27, 2013)

I have use all kinds of woods for mounting.... Even pine!


----------



## limuhead (Mar 27, 2013)

Just don't use Hollywood, otherwise your orchids will end up in rehab and the paparatzi will never leave you alone... :drool:


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Mar 28, 2013)

limuhead said:


> Just don't use Hollywood, otherwise your orchids will end up in rehab and the paparatzi will never leave you alone... :drool:


^:rollhappy:^

I've got a giagantic cottonwood tree here with many, many inches of bark. I've thought of experimenting with mounting on some of the bigger chunks of bark that fall off. Anyone ever experiment with cottonwood or hackberry?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 28, 2013)

It should be OK. It's a relatively close relative of Taxodium and epiphytes seem to love those trees, so I'd give it a go.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 29, 2013)

limuhead said:


> Just don't use Hollywood, otherwise your orchids will end up in rehab and the paparatzi will never leave you alone... :drool:



LOL!


----------



## Jim734 (Mar 29, 2013)

I've used Cottonwood on a couple of occasions. It seems to be pretty good. I once mounted a Staghorn Fern on a large piece - it loved it.


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 29, 2013)

limuhead said:


> Just don't use Hollywood, otherwise your orchids will end up in rehab and the paparatzi will never leave you alone... :drool:


:rollhappy::rollhappy: no chance for that with me or where I live!

My babies arrived today! I have ready for them - birch, larch, cedar, juniper and a wood that has sooo much character - contorted hazelnut (aka. Harry Lauder's Walking Cane). I hope the plants like it, it's a gnarly one that will draw as much or maybe more interest than the plant!


----------

